# August 10th, Asphalt Oval / Road Race "FREE Entry for 1/4 Scale"



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Get The Word Out!
Any 1/4 Scale StockCars and Sprints get FREE ENTRY to the August 10th Asphalt Race.
There's a lot of "Buzz" about these big cars!
They regularly race in Ohio, their schedule says they have an off week August 10th, if you know any drivers get the word out!
Also.........
If you know any kart drivers, we'd also like to see some full size Go Karts run!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Big Dog RC Presents:
Asphalt Oval & Road Racing 
Saturday August 10th
*Open at 10:00am, signup until 10:30am, first Heat 11:00am
*$10 first class, $5 each additional (If you run the Asphalt and stay for Dirt at 3:00, only $5 for every Dirt class!)
*Regular Big Dog Bucks Payout for all Asphalt classes!
*3 Cars make a class! Last month we ran 2 different Oval classes and 2 different RoadCourse Classes. 

ANY & ALL RC CARS/TRUCKS ARE WELCOME! ANY SIZE/SCALE!

GAS – NITRO - ELECTRIC 
Regular Indoor Dirt Oval and OffRoad at 3:00pm 

Big Dog Rc, 482 Stoneboro Lateral Rd., Stoneboro, PA. 16153 * 1-724-376-2379 * www.bigdogrc.com


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

August 10th, Asphalt Oval / Road Race
Asphalt Oval & Road Racing 
Saturday August 10th
*Open at 10:00am, signup until 10:30am, first Heat 11:00am
*$10 first class, $5 each additional (If you run the Asphalt and stay for Dirt at 3:00, only $5 for every Dirt class!)
*Regular Big Dog Bucks Payout for all Asphalt classes!
*Depending on the turnout, we'll run Oval, Novice Oval, Road Course & Novice Road Course and resort after each Heat to keep cars w/same speed together.

Regular Indoor Dirt Oval and OffRoad at 3:00pm


Big Dog Rc, 482 Stoneboro Lateral Rd., Stoneboro, PA. 16153 * 1-724-376-2379 * www.bigdogrc.com


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

August 10th, Asphalt Oval / Road Race "FREE Entry for 1/4 Scale"
FREE ENTRY for any 1/4 Scale cars!
Flat Tri-Oval, 410' run line around the middle.
200' x 80' On the Outside
Road Course through the middle like Daytona

August 10th, Asphalt Oval / Road Race

Saturday August 10th
*Open at 10:00am, signup until 10:30am, first Heat 11:00am
*$10 first class, $5 each additional (If you run the Asphalt and stay for Dirt at 3:00, only $5 for every Dirt class!)
*Regular Big Dog Bucks Payout for all Asphalt classes!
*3 cars make a class. Depending on the turnout, we'll run Oval, Novice Oval, Road Course & Novice Road Course and resort after each Heat to keep cars w/same speed together.

Regular Indoor Dirt Oval and Dirt OffRoad at 3:00pm


Big Dog Rc, 482 Stoneboro Lateral Rd., Stoneboro, PA. 16153 * 1-724-376-2379 * www.bigdogrc.com


----------

